# Beaver tree!!



## sizzlechest (Jun 6, 2006)

Check out the beaver tree! Nice beaver!








:rockn:

And her friend penis tree!


----------



## Adkpk (Jun 6, 2006)

That is gross!


----------



## frashdog (Jun 8, 2006)

dude that's funny!


----------



## avalontree (Jun 8, 2006)

*wow*

Bad visions in my head!
Bad visions in my head!

Ive heard of "crotch cleaning" but WTF!


----------



## sizzlechest (Jun 8, 2006)

Funny stuff......Funny stuff.......


----------



## MotorSeven (Jun 9, 2006)

There i was....duum ti duuum...thinking, "yeah, i have some of those varmits gnawing on my trees too", then BAM-photo! Don't {cough}need{cough} any coffee now.....


----------



## jimmykupko (Jul 2, 2006)

*looks like*

that looks like my last girfrend how u find her lol,,


----------



## Bob 2x4 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bad Bad Boy :deadhorse: , Ha Ha Ha:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 8, 2006)

That's quite a gash!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Jul 8, 2006)

*Got Wood?*



jimmykupko said:


> that looks like my last girfrend how u find her lol,,



if my gf looked like that id run!!! LOL thats a pretty cool pic...... looks like shes been climbed on and into a couple of times LOL lets find her a mate

-mike


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Jul 8, 2006)

*I Found a Mate*

i was splitting a week ago and out poped a male and female log....ferfect fit


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 9, 2006)

1CallLandscape said:


> if my gf looked like that id run!!! LOL thats a pretty cool pic...... looks like shes been climbed on and into a couple of times LOL lets find her a mate
> 
> -mike



Found this guy hanging on a tree, just had to save it and now I know why.hahahahaha View attachment 35859


----------



## sizzlechest (Aug 5, 2006)

I've seen many the Hatchet Marks in my days but this is rediculous!:jawdrop: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Major Woody (Aug 6, 2006)

Looks like a job for major woody?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sizzlechest (Mar 7, 2007)

BTT w/addition


----------

